# SHARPE’S TRIUMPH (Book Review)



## Danjanou (13 May 2003)

Sharpe‘s Triumph is the second of what could be considered the "India Trilogy" in this series of historical novels. Having taken his swashbuckling literary hero as far as he could go, to Waterloo and beyond in the earlier novels, Bernard Cornwell returned to the origins of Richard Sharpe in Sharpe‘s Tiger. Sharpe‘s Triumph takes up where that book leaves off. 

India 1803 and Sergeant Richard Sharpe has managed to secure himself a cushy post overseeing a garrison armoury. He works under a well-meaning if naive officer who considers him essential and leaves him mainly to his own devices. It is definitely preferably to serving with his regiment, which still contains almost as many resentful enemies as old comrades. Sharpe has also managed to conceal the fact he is extremely wealthy, as a result of the jewels he "acquired" from the Sultan Tippoo at the end of Sharpe‘s Tiger. 

All good things must come to and end though even for Richard Sharpe. A new campaign is commencing as the young Arthur Wellesley leads his small British and East India Company army against the Mahratta confederation of independent Indian rulers. One of Wellesley‘s concerns is that his opponents are lead by a renegade ex "British Soldier," Anthony Pohlmann, a Hanoverian Sergeant who is now a General and Warlord. 

Worse Pohlmann has recruited several other European officers to train and lead his native troops. One such is officer is William Dodd, who has deserted with his whole company of Sepoys. If Dodd is not brought to justice, it may set a precedent and affect the morale of Wellesley‘s own troops if not the outcome of the campaign. 

Enter Sharpe. He has a personal interest in catching Dodd. Dodd and his renegades have just massacred the garrison of a small British outpost, including several men under Sgt. Sharpe‘s command. Sharpe is the sole survivor and thirsts for revenge. He joins with his old ally Colonel McCandless whom Wellesley has ordered to find Dodd. 

Along the way Sharpe will establish new friendships, and of course find time to romance a lady. He‘ll also be tempted with that which he desires most, an officer‘s commission and a chance to become a gentleman, albeit in the service of the renegade General Pohlmann‘s Army. 

Unknown to Sharpe though his old nemesis Sergeant Obadiah Hakeswill has framed him for a crime. While Sharpe pursues Dodd, Hakeswill in turn pursues him with a warrant for his arrest. A warrant that if served will result in Sharpe‘s death. All parties will eventually meet at a small Indian village named Assaye. 

Here Arthur Wellesley fought his first major, and many argue, his greatest battle ever. His troops outnumbered by more than ten to one, earned one of the greatest victories in the history of the British Empire. During the course of the battle, Sharpe will discover something about himself. He will accomplish the nearly impossible and earn the reward he has long sought. 

Cornwell has again presented an excellent tale. It is well written, fast paced and exciting. There‘s plenty of bloodshed and action here and just a little touch of romance. The characters are realistic and he again demonstrates his skill in weaving real life historical figures such as Wellesley, Pohlmann, and Dodd in with his own literary creations. 

There is a minute attention to detail as always. Customs and tactics of the British Army and Indian society are both well and accurately represented here. As with his earlier works, Cornwell has actually walked the battlefield at Assaye and provides a postscript on what it looks like today and how to reach it. 

Fans of Sharpe will find this a must read. Those interested in Military History, and/or the campaigns in India will also find it interesting. Also, anyone in the mood for a good adventure yarn can‘t go far wrong with this one.


----------

